# Coaches Responsibility



## JV6 (Oct 13, 2019)

I was at my daughter's game yesterday and on the field next to ours, several fights broke out at the end of the game. The fight was between 03 FC Premier and CDA Slammers. After the game, there were fights between players, Players going after refs, parents going after the opposing coach, and parents going after player . At no point did the coaches on either team do anything to deescalate the situation. In fact, the Premier coach seemed to encourage it. I know in these times everyone likes to blame the refs for EVERYTHING, but at what point do the coaches be held accountable for not only the play/behavior of their players, but also the parents?


----------



## timbuck (Oct 13, 2019)

The coach should immediately suspend any player or family that was involved. 
He can’t be responsible for everyone’s actions during a game. But he can make sure to put his foot down and make sure it never happens again.


----------



## JV6 (Oct 13, 2019)

timbuck said:


> The coach should immediately suspend any player or family that was involved.
> He can’t be responsible for everyone’s actions during a game. But he can make sure to put his foot down and make sure it never happens again.


All of this nonsense started after the game had ended. Several parents came across the field to confront opposing players, the refs, and the coach. It was crazy. But neither coach did anything at all to stop it.


----------



## Dargle (Oct 13, 2019)

There's plenty of authority in the CSL rules to suspend any "administrator," which includes a coach or team manager, for the behavior of the parents, or for the players on the field if the coach is encouraging it.


----------



## Justus (Oct 13, 2019)

JV6 said:


> I was at my daughter's game yesterday and on the field next to ours, several fights broke out at the end of the game. The fight was between 03 FC Premier and CDA Slammers. After the game, there were fights between players, Players going after refs, parents going after the opposing coach, and parents going after player . At no point did the coaches on either team do anything to deescalate the situation. In fact, the Premier coach seemed to encourage it. I know in these times everyone likes to blame the refs for EVERYTHING, but at what point do the coaches be held accountable for not only the play/behavior of their players, but also the parents?


What city was this game played in?  Refs need a raise now!!! Plus they need pepper spray and maybe soon a stun gun to zap every freaking crazy soccer parent when he or she get's out of line.  Do we need to hire off duty cops to sit in the middle of all the parents?  

Instead of gifts going to coaches or TMs, I say all gifts and fundraising efforts go to the refs starting like...…. now!!!!.  This is insane parents!!!


----------



## Justus (Oct 13, 2019)

timbuck said:


> The coach should immediately suspend any player or family that was involved.
> He can’t be responsible for everyone’s actions during a game. But he can make sure to put his foot down and make sure it never happens again.


But what if the coach is involved in the egging on the fight too?  Maybe club take a look at video?  Plus, we have no evidence of video right now and JV dude is very new so I might have acted too soon like I do sometimes.  Is really true @JV6


----------



## timbuck (Oct 13, 2019)

I think we need to start putting boxing rings next to soccer fields.  Any parents that want to fight are welcome to step into the ring 1 on 1.  Maybe soccer refs can get certified for boxing matches.  A little extra cash for the effort. 
You win your fight-  your kid gets to continue to play.  You lose- your kid is done for the season.


----------



## Justus (Oct 13, 2019)

timbuck said:


> I think we need to start putting boxing rings next to soccer fields.  Any parents that want to fight are welcome to step into the ring 1 on 1.  Maybe soccer refs can get certified for boxing matches.  A little extra cash for the effort.
> You win your fight-  your kid gets to continue to play.  You lose- your kid is done for the season.


WE can start a new "adult fun entertainment" biz all at the fields.  Jump house biz is for the kiddos.  PM bro, I'm serious.......
The girls can just let the dads handle all the fighting off the fields and away from the goal posts.  This is from 2019 I think.  I'm not sure what teams they represent but one of their dd is now out for the year   Actually, I think the dd should stay and dad is now out for the rest of the year.


----------



## JV6 (Oct 13, 2019)

Justus said:


> But what if the coach is involved in the egging on the fight too?  Maybe club take a look at video?  Plus, we have no evidence of video right now and JV dude is very new so I might have acted too soon like I do sometimes.  Is really true @JV6



Yeah it is. I'm not affiliated with either club and I have no reason to make this up.


----------



## JV6 (Oct 13, 2019)

Justus said:


> What city was this game played in?  Refs need a raise now!!! Plus they need pepper spray and maybe soon a stun gun to zap every freaking crazy soccer parent when he or she get's out of line.  Do we need to hire off duty cops to sit in the middle of all the parents?
> View attachment 5491
> Instead of gifts going to coaches or TMs, I say all gifts and fundraising efforts go to the refs starting like...…. now!!!!.  This is insane parents!!!



It was at Westminister HS yesterday


----------



## Justus (Oct 13, 2019)

JV6 said:


> It was at Westminister HS yesterday


No, not OC   I'm not saying I don't believe you JV but I want more proof.  Anyone there care to elaborate or say sorry for bringing this behavior to The OC?


----------



## timbuck (Oct 13, 2019)

Justus said:


> WE can start a new "adult fun entertainment" biz all at the fields.  Jump house biz is for the kiddos.  PM bro, I'm serious.......
> The girls can just let the dads handle all the fighting off the fields and away from the goal posts.  This is from 2019 I think.  I'm not sure what teams they represent but one of their dd is now out for the year   Actually, I think the dd should stay and dad is now out for the rest of the year.
> View attachment 5492


As a coach, I've been approached twice in 6 years by an angry parent.

1.  Our team won 5-0.  League game.  I think the girls were 10 or 11 years old. Opposing coach was an ass pre-game.  Opposing parent with a German Shephard in tow comes across the field and yells "Hey Coach.  I need to talk to you.  One of your girls or parents called my daughter a loser.  She's crying and you need to apologize."  One of my parents jumped up to tell him to go away and sit down.  Almost got ugly.  I assured Mr German Shephard that I highly doubt anyone on my team or sideline would say something like that.  But I'll address it and make sure.  He then said "My daughter is the hardest working girl on this field and she doesn't deserve to be called a loser."  To de-escalate the situation, I walked over to her and said "You played very hard.  I'm sorry if someone on my team said something mean to you.  I'll make sure it never happens again."

2. We won 2-0.  League game last year.  There was a foul at midfield at some point in the 2nd half.  We fouled them.  Other girl was a little bit hurt, but was able to continue to play.  Apparently one of my players approached the teammate that fouled the girl and gave her a high five.  (I think it was more of a "keep playing hard" type of thing and a not a "good job for taking that girl out" type of thing).  After the game, Mama Bear approached me "Hey Coach, Can I talk to you?"  - I said "I don't talk with opposing parents. If there is an issue, please talk with your coach about it and he and I can discuss."  She wasn't having it "YOU TEACH YOUR GIRLS POOR SPORTSMANSHIP"  Her lip was quivering and I thought she was going to cry.  "These girls all play so hard and for your players to celebrate another playing getting hurt is poor sportsmanship."  I told her "This game gets physical as these girls get older.  I certainly don't encourage dirty play, but I do want my girls to play hard.  I didn't see anyone giving someone a high five.  But I'll talk to my team about how we always want to play with class."

Ohhh-  One other time.  We were playing a friendly against a team that was a year older than us. Never played them before.  We lost 2 or 3 to zero.  Opposing team had a large dude on the sideline barking all game long.  Chirping at the ref.  Hooting and hollering when they scored.  Screaming whenever there was a little contact.  With about 20 to go in the 2nd half -  I said to the ref "You gonna let that guy bark at you all game long?"  And I pointed across the field.  Screaming Monster guy says "You talking about me?  Are we going to have a problem?  Come and say it to my face?  What are you going to do?"  I chirped back that he should sit down and enjoy the game.  To which he replied "It's almost over.  Hows that scoreboard coach?"


----------



## Justus (Oct 13, 2019)

timbuck said:


> As a coach, I've been approached twice in 6 years by an angry parent.
> 
> 1.  Our team won 5-0.  League game.  I think the girls were 10 or 11 years old. Opposing coach was an ass pre-game.  Opposing parent with a German Shephard in tow comes across the field and yells "Hey Coach.  I need to talk to you.  One of your girls or parents called my daughter a loser.  She's crying and you need to apologize."  One of my parents jumped up to tell him to go away and sit down.  Almost got ugly.  I assured Mr German Shephard that I highly doubt anyone on my team or sideline would say something like that.  But I'll address it and make sure.  He then said "My daughter is the hardest working girl on this field and she doesn't deserve to be called a loser."  To de-escalate the situation, I walked over to her and said "You played very hard.  I'm sorry if someone on my team said something mean to you.  I'll make sure it never happens again."
> 
> ...


I'm always hard on the dads.  I remember one dad was so pissed his baby goat didn't start he ran across the field after the game and let that coach have it.  I think that kid started the rest of the year so something happen in that talk.  I do have some real crazy mama bear stories but since I'm a guy I didn't want to make the moms look bad.  I'll share just one "mama bear, my dd didn't play at all insanity."  Grand parents, Uncles, Aunts and the rest of the family drove two hours to Long Beach and Grand Daughter saw ZERO action.  Grandma Bear and Mama Bear let that coach have it like I've never seen.  Two grown up ladies screaming at the top of their lungs at the male coach like they were going to maul his face off like two rabid Grizzly Bears.  I thought PaPa Bear was going to kick the coaches ass but they just left and we never saw them again.  I do think all the good coaches have it the 2nd hardest, slightly behind the refs at this time.  Monster dads are Gnarly too.  I had one that was 6' 4, 250 and ready to kill me 7 years ago and on Meth.....


----------



## Justus (Oct 13, 2019)

timbuck said:


> As a coach, I've been approached twice in 6 years by an angry parent.
> 
> 1.  Our team won 5-0.  League game.  I think the girls were 10 or 11 years old. Opposing coach was an ass pre-game.  Opposing parent with a German Shephard in tow comes across the field and yells "Hey Coach.  I need to talk to you.  One of your girls or parents called my daughter a loser.  She's crying and you need to apologize."  One of my parents jumped up to tell him to go away and sit down.  Almost got ugly.  I assured Mr German Shephard that I highly doubt anyone on my team or sideline would say something like that.  But I'll address it and make sure.  He then said "My daughter is the hardest working girl on this field and she doesn't deserve to be called a loser."  To de-escalate the situation, I walked over to her and said "You played very hard.  I'm sorry if someone on my team said something mean to you.  I'll make sure it never happens again."
> 
> ...


Just curious Coach Buck, the lady with the German Shepard, did you feel like you had much of a choice to speak with her or if you tried to make a run for the parking lot you saying Rin Tin Tin would have chased your ass down?


----------



## timbuck (Oct 13, 2019)

Justus said:


> Just curious Coach Buck, the lady with the German Shepard, did you feel like you had much of a choice to speak with her or if you tried to make a run for the parking lot you saying Rin Tin Tin would have chased your ass down?


Was a dude with the doggie.  He definitely brought the dog with him on purpose when confronting me. 
Dang Laguna Beach thugs.


----------



## Justus (Oct 13, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Was a dude with the doggie.  He definitely brought the dog with him on purpose when confronting me.
> Dang Laguna Beach thugs.


Horrible!!!


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Oct 13, 2019)

Always funny when I see people ask if they made it up on here. I think the majority of people aren’t running on to a soccer forum to make up fights - especially when specific teams were mentioned. Think most who have coached, refed and/or managed for awhile have plenty of fight stories. I think it’s worse at Rec. A friend of mine who Refs was doing a Rec regional playoff game at same set of fields I was at when I saw a some parents, worse one was a mom, run to yell at him. He ran to his car, leaving his bag at the field, people ran after him to his car and shook his car. Real lucky no one was run over. This team had not lost a game, those great team with 3 dads as coaches yelling from the sideline all at the same time. The mom lost her shit. Another parent was even trying take his bag - which I nicely insisted to give to me. I think tone changes when they don’t see a young kid, a real old guy or 5ft tall person in front of them. Like someone said, maybe we just hire ex military, mma fighters, heavyweight boxers and police. Hah


----------



## Justus (Oct 13, 2019)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Always funny when I see people ask if they made it up on here. I think the majority of people aren’t running on to a soccer forum to make up fights - especially when specific teams were mentioned. Think most who have coached, refed and/or managed for awhile have plenty of fight stories. I think it’s worse at Rec. A friend of mine who Refs was doing a Rec regional playoff game at same set of fields I was at when I saw a some parents, worse one was a mom, run to yell at him. He ran to his car, leaving his bag at the field, people ran after him to his car and shook his car. Real lucky no one was run over. This team had not lost a game, those great team with 3 dads as coaches yelling from the sideline all at the same time. The mom lost her shit. Another parent was even trying take his bag - which I nicely insisted to give to me. I think tone changes when they don’t see a young kid, a real old guy or 5ft tall person in front of them. Like someone said, maybe we just hire ex military, mma fighters, heavyweight boxers and police. Hah


I'm a sucker for false information especially when the Doc is running his mouth explaining next years plans.  I think parents are reaching the boiling point and are angry for all sorts of reasons and the refs and coaches are taking the brunt of their hostilities.  I see it and feel it in the air.  I'm trying Not To Take things Serious bro


----------



## RedCard (Oct 13, 2019)

Justus said:


> No, not OC   I'm not saying I don't believe you JV but I want more proof.  Anyone there care to elaborate or say sorry for bringing this behavior to The OC?


Hopefully the assigned referee filed a report regarding this.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Oct 13, 2019)

Justus said:


> I'm a sucker for false information especially when the Doc is running his mouth explaining next years plans.  I think parents are reaching the boiling point and are angry for all sorts of reasons and the refs and coaches are taking the brunt of their hostilities.  I see it and feel it in the air.  I'm trying Not To Take things Serious bro


Haha. Haven’t heard that one before. Doesn’t help when there is a ref shortage. I think some of the refs that remain are those with the attitude that allows them to take the abuse - some who give it back. Think many times it escalates when coaches don’t control parents and the kids on the bench. Also been seeing Sunday League attitudes at club games a lot more.


----------



## Justus (Oct 13, 2019)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Haha. Haven’t heard that one before. Doesn’t help when there is a ref shortage. I think some of the refs that remain are those with the attitude that allows them to take the abuse - some who give it back. Think many times it escalates when coaches don’t control parents and the kids on the bench. Also been seeing Sunday League attitudes at club games a lot more.


So sad.  My wife's dad is "old school Ref" and "old school club coach" from Guatemala.  He don't take any shit from any monster dad or dad with attack dog or mama bear from sidelines who think their kid should play or start every game.  He took charge and no one talked back to him.  He told me he would have been fired by todays parents who own and run youth soccer.  Not all refs can command that kind of respect. We need to pay refs better, recruit tough folks who hold MMA background and arm them to the teeth to knock this behavior out of soccer once and for all.


----------



## Surf Zombie (Oct 13, 2019)

I posted this story on another thread in the past, but since we are talking bad behavior, here is is again:

When my 2007 was a U9 they played in a Memorial Day tournament. My DD collided with/fouled a girl on the other team, who fell on the ground crying. The girl’s mother over reacted and sprinted out onto the field to attend to her kid. All the girls took a knee.

The referee, who was about 60, started yelling at the mother to get off the field. The girl was fine and shook it off pretty quick. One of the parents on the same team as the mother started screaming F bombs at the referee for yelling at the mother. 

The referee walked towards the yelling dad, trying to calm him down. The guy proceeded to two hand shove the referee in the chest, knocking him to the ground. Referee reached into his pocket, grabbed the his phone and called 911. 

That triggered a bunch of the parents on the other team to all got into it with each other, almost to the point of punches. I heard later that a few of them had it with the guy who pushed the referee and it had been building all year. 

Our parents were also yelling at the guy who pushed the referee and within five minutes there were three cop cars with sirens and flashing blue lights racing up to the field. Game got cancelled. 

Two teams full of nine year old girls got a front row seat for the whole thing. Just a complete embarrassment all around. Good news was that within 10 minutes of leaving the field all my kid cared about was where we were getting ice cream.


----------



## Justus (Oct 13, 2019)

I will throw this last one I promise.  I remember back in the day my dds old all star goat team beat another opponent again in a tournament.  Anyway, this one mama bear from the other team was pissed at this one girl on our team who was tough as nails and wouldn't take anything from anyone.  Her old man was super cool too.  Anyway, this mama bear felt all the blame went to the dad because they were blood and I guess because the dad raised her to be a tough playa.  Me and the dad were sharing bag of sunflower seeds and were just chilling at Norco fields where it was super windy that day.  After the game she comes downwind between him and I and is just going off, crying and telling us dads that we trained are kids to be wild beast, animals and aggressive and all that BS.  So dad let's out a shell about 10 yards away from her and I kid you not, the shell lands right on her cheek and stays there.  Oh God, she went tornado on us and accused this dad of spitting on her and actually filed a police report for battery and assault.  Judge dropped it quickly.


----------



## Art (Oct 13, 2019)

I feel alot of verbal abuse comes out of 90% of coaches with English accents. Especially those at FC Golden State. That club is like a mob. They always have teams that are bitchy and whining. That gets picked up from the coach that keeps berating the referee crews and opposing sides tactics.

How hard is it for people to learn to shut their mouth and not start drama. Grow up, you're supposed to be role models...


----------



## Chalklines (Oct 13, 2019)

Justus said:


> I'm always hard on the dads.  I remember one dad was so pissed his baby goat didn't start he ran across the field after the game and let that coach have it.  I think that kid started the rest of the year so something happen in that talk.  I do have some real crazy mama bear stories but since I'm a guy I didn't want to make the moms look bad.  I'll share just one "mama bear, my dd didn't play at all insanity."  Grand parents, Uncles, Aunts and the rest of the family drove two hours to Long Beach and Grand Daughter saw ZERO action.  Grandma Bear and Mama Bear let that coach have it like I've never seen.  Two grown up ladies screaming at the top of their lungs at the male coach like they were going to maul his face off like two rabid Grizzly Bears.  I thought PaPa Bear was going to kick the coaches ass but they just left and we never saw them again.  I do think all the good coaches have it the 2nd hardest, slightly behind the refs at this time.  Monster dads are Gnarly too.  I had one that was 6' 4, 250 and ready to kill me 7 years ago and on Meth.....


You understand a coach that caves to parents about playing time with threats is a bigger piece of shit then a coach who gets in a verbal altercations for running his mouth.


----------



## Justus (Oct 13, 2019)

Chalklines said:


> You understand a coach that caves to parents about playing time with threats is a bigger piece of shit then a coach who gets in a verbal altercations for running his mouth.


I agree sir.  Both are wrong but coach who caves to the play time and position sham(e) is by far the worse coach.  It's tough on  coaches.  Parents pay his or her bills and some have lot's of extra cash.  I was sitting in my truck at Great Park parking lot last week and I was parked next to a Mercedes and Beamer.  Coach with a bag balls around his neck and clip board is walking with a couple dads with boys.  He was sharing how much both boys have showed improvement and should be seeing more starts and play time.  One dad hopped in his Beamer and yelled out his window to the coach to not forget about the poker game at his house on Friday night.


----------



## TangoCity (Oct 13, 2019)

Many years ago we had a parent on the team that was a policeman.  Every once in a while he would show up to a home game in uniform, standing on the sideline.  There was never any problem with parents from either team at those games, lol


----------



## Dirtnap (Oct 14, 2019)

JV6 said:


> I was at my daughter's game yesterday and on the field next to ours, several fights broke out at the end of the game. The fight was between 03 FC Premier and CDA Slammers. After the game, there were fights between players, Players going after refs, parents going after the opposing coach, and parents going after player. At no point did the coaches on either team do anything to deescalate the situation. In fact, the Premier coach seemed to encourage it. I know in these times everyone likes to blame the refs for EVERYTHING, but at what point do the coaches be held accountable for not only the play/behavior of their players, but also the parents?


He/She is correct. I saw the whole thing as my daughter played on the same field after the scrum. Premier played physical (little too physical) from what I witnessed.players threw punches, cards were thrown for players and immediately for Coach.  some Premier sidelines/parents were way out of line and were on the field. Premier was up 1-0 until the final minute or so then Slammers tied it right before final whistle and then it just escalated. Refs did a great job of trying to control the game and even after keeping everyone separated. some premier parents continued their tirade over to the player's side and saw more punches thrown. allegedly slammers coach was punched by a premier player and police were called... just another day in some nice friendly games on the pitch. SMH


----------



## Justus (Oct 14, 2019)

Dirtnap said:


> He/She is correct. I saw the whole thing as my daughter played on the same field after the scrum. Premier played physical (little too physical) from what I witnessed.players threw punches, cards were thrown for players and immediately for Coach.  some Premier sidelines/parents were way out of line and were on the field. Premier was up 1-0 until the final minute or so then Slammers tied it right before final whistle and then it just escalated. Refs did a great job of trying to control the game and even after keeping everyone separated. some premier parents continued their tirade over to the player's side and saw more punches thrown. allegedly slammers coach was punched by a premier player and police were called... just another day in some nice friendly games on the pitch. SMH


Two eyewitness accounts is compelling.  This stuff needs to hit the news.  Anyone catch video of this?  If I'm a Ref, unless you pay me $500 a game, if I see violence like that I'm running to my car.  Did Premier get pissed off that Slammers tied it at last minute and it just went whacho after that?  Are folks betting these games in Little Saigon card rooms?


----------



## Dirtnap (Oct 14, 2019)

Some Clarity. It was not FC premier my apologies to the club it was Tigres vs Slammers HB boys flight 1. 03 Original poster might be mistaken as well as it sounded just like the incident I witnessed at Westminster High


----------



## Art (Oct 14, 2019)

I reffed games in the OC for a while, those parents are an extra breed of crazy...I had a coach from the Galaxy taunting and following me to my car after a game at StubHub because he was upset about a pk call. Even after the explanation he still wanted to talk. Just nuts.


----------



## Justus (Oct 14, 2019)

Not_that_Serious said:


> "Always funny when I see people ask if they made it up on here. I think the majority of people aren’t running on to a soccer forum to make up fights"


I think were entering uncharted waters.



Art said:


> I reffed games in the OC for a while, those parents are an extra breed of crazy...I had a coach from the Galaxy taunting and following me to my car after a game at StubHub because he was upset about a pk call. Even after the explanation he still wanted to talk. Just nuts.


To you feel safe Art in this extra breed of crazy as ref?  I have learned one big thing in all my sports years: Refs never change a call  from a parent complaining and they for sure wont change it in the parking a lot.  I might give a ref a chirp for my perceived bad call, but follow to the car, never...……..


----------



## TangoCity (Oct 14, 2019)

Justus said:


> I think were entering uncharted waters.
> 
> 
> To you feel safe Art in this extra breed of crazy as ref?  I have learned one big thing in all my sports years: Refs never change a call  from a parent complaining and they for sure wont change it in the parking a lot.  I might give a ref a chirp for my perceived bad call, but follow to the car, never...……..


I have seen referee (crews) change a call because of a parent yelling something to the referee after a call was made (by an AR).  Call was changed from a PK to a drop ball given to the GK.  I think referees need to be able to be thick skinned in some cases.  Not all stuff yelled from the sidelines is disrespectful.  There is obviously a red line the sidelines should not cross.  I use to referee a couple of years ago before it became impossible due to my kids soccer travel schedule and every once in a while someone on the sideline whether it was a coach or parent said something that was totally reasonable and made me officiate a little differently.


----------



## JV6 (Oct 14, 2019)

Dirtnap said:


> Some Clarity. It was not FC premier my apologies to the club it was Tigres vs Slammers HB boys flight 1. 03 Original poster might be mistaken as well as it sounded just like the incident I witnessed at Westminster High


My Bad, I thought it was FC Premier. But it was definitely the same game.


----------



## soccercon (Oct 14, 2019)

I doubt this all happened.


----------



## JV6 (Oct 14, 2019)

I'm not really sure how many lunatics come on here and make up stories, but I don't have any reason to. I don't have any affiliations with either club that was fighting, my daughter is in her 2nd year of Club and she's only been with 1 club. I really have more interesting stuff to do with my time than come on here and make up some shit


----------



## SoccerSway (Oct 14, 2019)

Dirtnap said:


> Some Clarity. It was not FC premier my apologies to the club it was Tigres vs Slammers HB boys flight 1. 03 Original poster might be mistaken as well as it sounded just like the incident I witnessed at Westminster High


Don't get to play Slammers teams, unless it's a tournament, as my DD plays CSL. That being said, that club seems to have a reputation for unacceptable behavior at all ages, and both on the girl's and boy's side. Coincidence? I think when they look for "impact players" they quite mean it literally.


----------



## The Ghost of Johan Cruyff (Oct 15, 2019)

JV6 said:


> It was at Westminister HS yesterday


I was there. I wasn't involved with that game but I saw it getting progressively chippy and then the last five minutes it mellowed. Of Course, during the handshake line is when it's got more intense (I'm all for a wave and a "thanks for the game" between teams when it gets like this Sportsmanship  is important but not at the same if safe) They were broken up and seemed to be over then one of the kids had to say one more thing which got both teams face to face again. at that point I saw the slammers coach try to help but with 30+ 16yr olds I'm not sure how that would help. when you end up3³the lawsuit a parent files naming the coach for as defendant because when he held the kid back from fighting another kids decks him and now his career is over. (so asking the coach to stop something isn't very fair. what is fair is when I as a parent grab my kid by the hair and drag him off field for making his club his team his friends and his family look like the Beverly Hillbillies. so as OP mentioned just about over and some dad just starts with his Wu tang impersonation and talks trash to a kid. at that point I think every realized enough was enoug . they had stop the game next them which was 07s or 06s and I remember the slammers coach say "dude their children watching " and it kind of broke the intensity of the dad. next the head ref on site says they are calling police.  Ten minutes later you see a cop car driving with purpose on the side road. I saw the kid with the put of control dad and thought he looked distraught  probably just embarrassed but man felt bad for the bo . so confirm what happened but give some credit to coaches. as I was standing  between the two field . next to stadium so had a good vie .


----------



## pewpew (Oct 15, 2019)

Art said:


> I feel alot of verbal abuse comes out of 90% of coaches with English accents. Especially those at FC Golden State. That club is like a mob. They always have teams that are bitchy and whining. That gets picked up from the coach that keeps berating the referee crews and opposing sides tactics.
> 
> How hard is it for people to learn to shut their mouth and not start drama. Grow up, you're supposed to be role models...


Out of all the clubs/teams/coaches/parents in SoCal you managed to narrow it down to just ONE club?? C’mon..
Sounds more like someone with an ax to grind...
I remember a few years ago there was a thread on here from some disgruntled parent railing on Hollywood FC.


----------



## Poconos (Oct 15, 2019)

Art said:


> I reffed games in the OC for a while, those parents are an extra breed of crazy...I had a coach from the Galaxy taunting and following me to my car after a game at StubHub because he was upset about a pk call. Even after the explanation he still wanted to talk. Just nuts.


why does OC get blamed for the stubhub center?


----------



## Poconos (Oct 15, 2019)

The Ghost of Johan Cruyff said:


> making his club his team his friends and his family look like the Beverly Hillbillies.


i  think i've seen most of those.  i must have missed the episode where they spontaneously pummel each other.


----------



## Soccer43 (Oct 15, 2019)

SoccerSway said:


> Don't get to play Slammers teams, unless it's a tournament, as my DD plays CSL. That being said, that club seems to have a reputation for unacceptable behavior at all ages, and both on the girl's and boy's side.


Not true.


----------



## JV6 (Oct 15, 2019)

The Ghost of Johan Cruyff said:


> I was there. I wasn't involved with that game but I saw it getting progressively chippy and then the last five minutes it mellowed. Of Course, during the handshake line is when it's got more intense (I'm all for a wave and a "thanks for the game" between teams when it gets like this Sportsmanship  is important but not at the same if safe) They were broken up and seemed to be over then one of the kids had to say one more thing which got both teams face to face again. at that point I saw the slammers coach try to help but with 30+ 16yr olds I'm not sure how that would help. when you end up3³the lawsuit a parent files naming the coach for as defendant because when he held the kid back from fighting another kids decks him and now his career is over. (so asking the coach to stop something isn't very fair. what is fair is when I as a parent grab my kid by the hair and drag him off field for making his club his team his friends and his family look like the Beverly Hillbillies. so as OP mentioned just about over and some dad just starts with his Wu tang impersonation and talks trash to a kid. at that point I think every realized enough was enoug . they had stop the game next them which was 07s or 06s and I remember the slammers coach say "dude their children watching " and it kind of broke the intensity of the dad. next the head ref on site says they are calling police.  Ten minutes later you see a cop car driving with purpose on the side road. I saw the kid with the put of control dad and thought he looked distraught  probably just embarrassed but man felt bad for the bo . so confirm what happened but give some credit to coaches. as I was standing  between the two field . next to stadium so had a good vie .


The "WuTang" Dad was comical. He was throwing up some weird gang signs and screaming like a lunatic. I thought 1 of the coaches could have easily grabbed their squad and walked them away or at least kept the parents in control somewhat. I was also on the field trying to get people to leave the field because there were girls who were trying to get their game started. My teams game was on field 2


----------



## timbuck (Oct 15, 2019)

JV6 said:


> The "WuTang" Dad was comical. He was throwing up some weird gang signs and screaming like a lunatic. I thought 1 of the coaches could have easily grabbed their squad and walked them away or at least kept the parents in control somewhat. I was also on the field trying to get people to leave the field because there were girls who were trying to get their game started. My teams game was on field 2


Maybe you haven’t heard?  They ain’t nuthin’ to f with.


----------



## Dominic (Oct 15, 2019)

We need more of this:


----------



## Dominic (Oct 15, 2019)

Just yesterday morning they let me know you were gone....


----------



## Dominic (Oct 15, 2019)

One of my favorite youtube vids ever:


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Oct 16, 2019)

Dominic said:


> One of my favorite youtube vids ever:


If you are going to throw the Heart video out there, you have to give a nod to Lenny:




Phenomenal


----------

